# Attaching thumb nails?



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

How to attach a thumbnail pic?
How to upload pics?
How much space allowed on the site for uploaded pictures?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bogydave

The next time you post a new item, scroll down to the item called Attach Files, click on the Mange Attachments button, then hit the Browse button, select the file(s) you want to upload from your computer, that's about it very easy to upload your pictures...


=======



Bogydave said:


> How to attach a thumbnail pic?
> How to upload pics?
> How much space allowed on the site for uploaded pictures?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave, the best size for your pics for uploading is 640 x 480 pixels. There is a limit to the size of picture you can upload and you can upload only 10 pics per post.
Here is a tutorial on how to attach a pic:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/1683-tutorial-how-post-image-attachment.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi curiousgeorge

here's one that has 19 
http://www.routerforums.com/83074-post1.html

Once you have select 10 and tell it to upload them a new page will jump up and you can keep going on till you get to the max of 20 per post..

Just a note about the size, Mark did fix that error, you can now upload BIG pictures but it takes a long time to load them up to view...it's best to make them less than 100kb in size...they will they will upload quicker. 
and make it easyer for the ones that use dial up hook up. 


====


curiousgeorge said:


> Dave, the best size for your pics for uploading is 640 x 480 pixels. There is a limit to the size of picture you can upload and you can upload only 10 pics per post.
> Here is a tutorial on how to attach a pic:
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/1683-tutorial-how-post-image-attachment.html


----------

